# Filling Freezer?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok could fill mine and my Sons Freezers in a week of Fishing. 

I can fill my own with my wifes help, little harder but can be done. If my Son goes with me, would go faster but he won't help with Gas and will be using all my Gear.

Should me and my wife go get it done? Ask my Son to help? Run with my wife if Son asked take him?

big rockpile


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

What kind of fish? Don't you have fish limits? How big of a freezer are you trying to fill?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

rod44 said:


> What kind of fish? Don't you have fish limits? How big of a freezer are you trying to fill?



Catfish and Buffalo mainly Limits are pretty liberal. We can keep 50 Catfish. They cut us back as far as size on Blues but increased numbers. Then we have Crappie, Black Bass, White Bass, Walleye, Buffalo we can keep like 50 but size they add up. Then we go to the River, Suckers and Goggle Eye.

Got two Upright Freezers.

Don't take many of these 




But most like these


big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

With me and my wife can put out 33 Hooks. Get Shad on site to Bait with.

More than likely yes we will get a lot of fish but Squirrel Season is opening, we are allowed 40 Squirrels. We have Rabbits and Chickens to butcher. Deer season opens in September, can get several of them.

We are thinking of getting another Chest type Freezer not sure yet.

big rockpile


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

maybe should have one large freezer....
maybe should can meats and look into smoking some fish,,that way all your egs wouldn't be in one basket,,,,....
no way could i catch that many fish here....

explain how you are putting out that many hooks..


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I got an Elk and a deer tag, that should do it.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

driftwood said:


> maybe should have one large freezer....
> maybe should can meats and look into smoking some fish,,that way all your egs wouldn't be in one basket,,,,....
> no way could i catch that many fish here....
> 
> explain how you are putting out that many hooks..


 
One big freezer would be putting it in 1 basket. With several smaller ones, 1 goes out the other ones still running. When you can get everything in 1 less, turn it off. Canning is good, sometimes canned saves time and tastes just as good, does cost some though, time and supplies. Frozen tastes more like fresh for many meals. We don't do a lot of either, we eat in season and fresh as much as possible. We have a lot of choices, rivers and creeks, ponds, greenhouse and the ocean nearby....James


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

driftwood said:


> explain how you are putting out that many hooks..


 We put out Trot Lines and put out Set Lines on PVC Pipe and Limb Lines. Catch Shad with Throw Net, for Bait, plus we catch some Perch with Rod and Reel, can catch around 50 an hour.

Actually we will only put out 60 Hooks.


big rockpile


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

why won't the son help with the cost? you're offering too help fill his freezer. take the wife. LOL she might not be as quick as you would like, but spending some 'quality time' with her might be good. : )


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

robsdak said:


> why won't the son help with the cost? you're offering too help fill his freezer. take the wife. LOL she might not be as quick as you would like, but spending some 'quality time' with her might be good. : )


 Oh she is fun and I enjoy taking her.




big rockpile


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

i have no kids nor a wife, too help with such endeavors. i just go and do. it would be nice to have some company, but doing it alone, i don't have too explain, no schedule and no one to answer too. : ) meh, i am set in my ways, now. LOL


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

one big chest will stay froze lots longer than smaller chest,,if power gores out...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

driftwood said:


> one big chest will stay froze lots longer than smaller chest,,if power gores out...


 Gets that Bad we have Canner going.

big rockpile


----------



## toyachell (May 22, 2014)

Why not take both?


----------

